# Getting connected to sewer



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Currently in Nicosia and the other day my landlord invited me around to her home to sign rental contracts and whatnot and she was saying that you cannot throw things in to the toilet, which I was expecting. I only see it as a little unhygenic and nit as a huge problem but having had to do this in the past it is not a huge bother to me. However, she then said something like she is waiting to 'get connected to the sewers' (or something similar) and that when that happens we will be able to flush paper.

So I was wondering if she would have had to have gotten this done privately or whether this is being done across the whole of Cyprus - and if so, is there any way of finding out when it will be done?

Odd question I know - I hope I have made some sense!

Thanks
James


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe you will find this is being done in the towns, slowly of course. I cannot see how mains sewerage can ever reach outlying villages as the cost of installing pipework to sewage plants would be enormous.

Pete


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> I believe you will find this is being done in the towns, slowly of course. I cannot see how mains sewerage can ever reach outlying villages as the cost of installing pipework to sewage plants would be enormous.
> 
> Pete


We live near Kakopetria and the laying of sewerage pipes has been going on around here and the nearby villages for the last year or so. I think it is an EU requirement for mains sewerage pipes to be laid throughout the RoC. However getting connected is another matter, and I have not yet seen any evidence of construction of local sewerage works.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> I think it is an EU requirement for mains sewerage pipes to be laid throughout the RoC.


I think that is very unlikely to be _throughout_. There is not main sewerage throughout the UK or France. For example: the house at the end of my garden in Hampshire did not have mains sewerage nor did some others in the area. Septic tanks and cess pits (they are different before anyone says they are not!) can be found throughout the UK.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mains sewer pipes were laid in the Paphos region some time ago but no one has been connected yet.
Also even when connected it still would not be wise to put things down the toilets unless the main drainsfrom the house are altered as well. The problem is that they are rough concrete and paper gets stuck on them, builds up and then blocks them.


----------



## GraceA (Aug 7, 2013)

jamesellis said:


> So I was wondering if she would have had to have gotten this done privately or whether this is being done across the whole of Cyprus - and if so, is there any way of finding out when it will be done?
> 
> Odd question I know - I hope I have made some sense!
> 
> ...


It's been going on all over for years. The SALA does the main work, and then individual property owners just have to do the part that is on their property, which might just be a couple of meters, depending.

I don't think there is any way of finding out when it will be connected and working because I doubt anybody *knows*. Don't hold your breath... it could be a few years still.


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Hopefully my landlady will change draining from concrete, haha. Of course I don't expect it to happen quickly, not in Cyprus.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Often the infrastructure installation (sewerage collection system) may be advanced before the new treatment plant is ready to receive sewage, which may be the case in Paphos? There isn't necessarily an imperative to connect all remote villages to a central treatment plant, though it can be advantageous if the treated water is to be recycled for irrigation or indeed domestic reuse where water is scarce (Cyprus?). Small packaged treatment plants are the norm for remote villages even in UK, but the presence of a watercourse is required to receive and dilute the treated effluent, often to provide the final "polish" and to convey to the next town for recycling. The absence of dependable rivers in Cyprus would seem to be the limiting factor in serving the remote towns and villages with mains sewerage?


----------

